# Getting my Fiat Ducato 2.3l 130 multijet remapped this w/e!



## uncleswede

Hi,

WOW Tuning (aka Quantum Tuning) are coming round to re-map my motorhome engine tomorrow. I'll report back on the outcome.

Rgds
CD
(edit: title change)


----------



## gnscloz

Had the same engine done by wow at a show, had mine done for towing
Given better mpg and a lot less gear changes, had to have some warranty done and they did ecu flash un beknown to me, on collection the difference was amazing, wow just put it back on foc 

Mark


----------



## Spacerunner

Results and cost would be interesting when available.


----------



## mrbricolage

Let us know how you go with it. I would expect costs to be around the £350-400 mark.
Mine is doing 22mpg and I think I will get it done after I get back from France.


----------



## uncleswede

mrbricolage said:


> Let us know how you go with it. I would expect costs to be around the £350-400 mark.
> Mine is doing 22mpg and I think I will get it done after I get back from France.


Cost (if booked online) was £285


----------



## locrep

Why do the manufacture's not do this from new, more power, better fuel consumption & less gear changes and all from a simple software update or some form of signal alteration...


----------



## uncleswede

locrep said:


> Why do the manufacture's not do this from new, more power, better fuel consumption & less gear changes and all from a simple software update or some form of signal alteration...


They have to configure the engine to the lowest common denominator so that it will run OK under all worldwide conditions - e.g. poor quality diesel fuel (Africa, Asia), extreme temperatures etc.

in Europe our fuel quality is good and the conditions not extreme so the engine can be configured to run better. That's my understanding, anyway


----------



## tuscan30

I'll be keeping an eye on this too, as I am also in the market for a remap. Just going to run a few more tanks of fuel through it first to build up an appreciation of what it does as standard (mpg) - and to get some more miles under its belt (only done 6k so far)


----------



## uncleswede

Remap - first impressions

Well, the process took about an hour. 

The WOW/Quantum chap drove to my house, hooked up a 12v battery back to supplement the van battery (apparently accessing the ECU does drain the battery somewhat and there is a slight risk that if the van battery drops below 12v during the the map writing process it can junk your ECU map!), hooked up a small USB/serial unit to my ECU and a laptop to that. 

Having confirmed my engine type (which is a 2.3l 130bhp multijet) and the type of mapping I wanted (fuel economy, performance or mid-range - I opted for mid-range) he read my ECU into the laptop (10 mins), backed up then emailed my map file to their HQ who sent back the remapped file about 15 mins later. He then wrote that remapped file to my ECU (10mins). 

We then let the ECU 'settle' for a couple of minutes before starting the engine (apparently this is an essential step...) and started her up, successfully. 

On initial running there was no exhaust smoke, no mis-firing and no dash warming lights. All good signs 

Took it for a spin up and down a few hills and, subjectively, it seems substantially more powerful . Certainly I found myself having to brake harder than I was expecting to at the first few junctions I came to and I was able to accelerate in 4th gear up a significant hill.

Tomorrow I'll take it out for a longer run and see how I feel about it then. I do have one small, objective measure which was that I measured the average of how long it took the van to accelerate from 50 to 60mph in 5th gear on a flat section of road. This averaged at 13 secs before the remap - I'm hopeful it will be quicker now.


----------



## marionandrob

Hopefully you'll be pleased with it!
WOW remapped our '02 2.8JTD at Stratford on Avon a couple of years ago. First thing we noticed was the wheelspin on pulling away when leaving - never did that before!.
The remap eliminated the massive step up between 4th and 5th gear that seemed to be a feature of this engine/gearbox combo making for much easier driving. The power was also increased - the old girl happily accelerates up inclines in 5th that would previously have required changing down to 4th.

So far no problems - every trip we comment it was the best £250 we spent on our motorhome.


----------



## uncleswede

Took the remapped MH for a longer spin today and I'm very pleased with it. It definitely pulls better and, repeating my pseudo-scientific objective test of time taken to accelerate from 50 to 60 in 5th gear on a flat road, the average time was19s. Before the remap the avg time was 13 secs. There was a very slight change in conditions as I had one bike on the rack this time, and I had also filled up with diesel, so the vehicle was heavier and the 10s is looking even better 

The next time we have a proper outing I'll report back.

Cheers
CD


----------



## uncleswede

I mention that I filled up just before the remap so was able to estimate my MPG as 24.4. The next time I fill up we'll see if we have better fuel economy


----------



## uncleswede

Phoned my insurance company (Saga) to tell them that I'd had the MH remapped and just got a voicemail that they want to charge me an extra £20... 
Everyone else I've found on this forum had no increase in premium so I'll be contesting that tomorrow.


----------



## JockandRita

uncleswede said:


> Phoned my insurance company (Saga) to tell them that I'd had the MH remapped and just got a voicemail that they want to charge me an extra £20...
> Everyone else I've found on this forum had no increase in premium so I'll be contesting that tomorrow.


Hi Uncleswede,

You may find that the £20 is a standard charge for an amendment to your policy schedule, rather than an increase in the premium due to the remapping.

Comfort tried the same with me, until I pointed out that the amendment I had made, was before the policy came into force.

Although our engine isn't suitable for remapping, I have been following your post with great interest. Thanks for taking the time to inform and update everyone.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Baron1

We had our Hymer 2.8JTD remapped by Quantum Tuning (WOW) last Monday, upped the BHP from 127 to 160, went away for a few days in the sun, about 60 miles each way.
First impressions are very good with much less gear changing and a long slow hill which we always had to change down on before was handled in top gear, also engine seems smoother and quieter but that may be wishful thinking! 
Once we have got a few more miles on the clock will let you know if the consumption is improved, before remap we were getting about 25mpg.
Mel.


----------



## uncleswede

Baron1 said:


> We had our Hymer 2.8JTD remapped by Quantum Tuning (WOW) last Monday, upped the BHP from 127 to 160


My theoretical improvement was 129 to 164 (according to the Quantum Tuning database) and, although my subjective assessment (plus some very rough level road acceleration tests) is that the vehicle _is_ nippier, the scientist in me craves finding some way of objectively measuring the remapped BHP.

So, does anyone know of an easy (read 'cheap'!) method to estimate the BHP of a vehicle without sticking it on a rolling road?

Thanks

Rgds
CD


----------



## uncleswede

Well, we had our first trip since our Hymer based on a Fiat Ducato 130 multi-jet was remapped a few weeks ago and, boy, what a difference!

We live at the end of a dirt lane with a slight rise onto the road proper and the first indication of the difference was as I pulled out, it wheel spinned.... It's never done that before.

Once on the road the difference in pulling power was obvious; easily accelerating uphill in 4th and 5th, not having to change down anywhere near as frequently as before and (this was the killer) we came to a seriously steep hill that would have necessitated changing down to 2nd before but it made it easily in 3rd and I think I could have probably made it up in 4th (but I had traffic behind me and didn't want to risk it).

So, all in all, money well spent (£285) as far as power enhancement is concerned. If, as advertised, we get better fuel economy as well, that will seem like magic 

Rgds
CD


----------

